# how to calculate mileage costs



## dangelo (27 Jul 2010)

Hi there can someone give me a formula for calculating mileage costs?
would be appreciated.
Is it just by what petrol costed per litre???


----------



## WindUp (27 Jul 2010)

It's based on a rate per mile. Do you work for a company? Ask them for their rates- most tend to follow the civil service rates- google will get those for you, if you want an idea.


----------



## dangelo (27 Jul 2010)

I just did that this minute thanks. very helpful.


----------

